# Jerry's Lights???



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've read about them here for a while so decided to check out his website. I sent him an email asking about lights and he called to discuss them. I was impressed that he would do that.

Does anyone here have Jerrys Lights? If so, which ones do you have and how have they worked for you?

I would like something that lights the sides and front, so he recommended getting two V lights to put on the sides since they would light up the sides and the front.

While talking to him, he told me that if I was looking for some gigs - that I should call Jim Cosson. I've already got some of his gigs, but I thought it was cool that Jerry would try to help someone else in the industry.

So, any thoughts or recommendations for Jerry's lights?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Never heard of him? Can you list his web address?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

CurDog said:


> Never heard of him? Can you list his web address?


https://www.jerrysleds.com/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jerry and Jim are buddies. If you’ve ever gigged a night in your life you’ve had to hear those 2 names. They both make the best products out there.


----------



## Tegin1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I have some of Jerry’s LEDs and have them mounted on a 16’ Jon boat. A double LED V pair mounted on the front corners of the boat should light things up pretty well. What I like about them is they are easily removable, run off a battery, and are submersible, so no glare. Only drawback is expense, but they should last a long time and Jerry is great for customer service. I was going to post a picture, but I don’t know how.
I forgot to add that I went with 40w, 4000 lumens @3000k (warm White) and I am happy with them.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Jerry and Jim are buddies. If you’ve ever gigged a night in your life you’ve had to hear those 2 names. They both make the best products out there.


I had read about Cosson's gigs here and was impressed that everyone like them, so I decided I might buy one. I already had two gigs that I had bought from a lady after her father died. I liked them because they had held up well for me, but still thought that I might look into Cosson's gigs since I had heard so much about them.

I decided to see what kind mine were so I could research them too. Turned out they were Cosson's gigs. That explained why I liked them so much.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the Jerry JLED 40 on a handheld backpack rig. I do NOT recommend turning it on inside, it will blind you. I have never ran the battery down in a night of gigging, as I think the LEDs draw very little juice. I also have a Cosson gig.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> I had read about Cosson's gigs here and was impressed that everyone like them, so I decided I might buy one. I already had two gigs that I had bought from a lady after her father died. I liked them because they had held up well for me, but still thought that I might look into Cosson's gigs since I had heard so much about them.
> 
> I decided to see what kind mine were so I could research them too. Turned out they were Cosson's gigs. That explained why I liked them so much.


Jim is a great guy and an amazing fabricator. You can go to his shop and listen to him talk for hrs and it never gets old. He takes pride in his gigs and it shows.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

You've found the best in the business and Jerry has given you the best advice. I run two v's and Cosson gigs; and a walking light. I run both v's on a single battery for 4-5 hours. I've spent a lot of time on the phone with Jerry and Jim. Jim even invited me to gig with him one night. Great guys with solid products.


----------

